# Why Eating More Often Accelerates Your Metabolism



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When most people begin a weight loss program in order to burn body fat and get into shape, the notion of eating more often throughout the day would probably be the last thing on their minds. For the majority of individuals, the prospect of eating a greater number of daily meals in order to lose [...]

*Read More...*


----------

